# Caliber Spinners?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Alright I am looking for a Caliber spinner. Long ago I bought this brand in Stanley, Idaho and it is a Italian made spinner. What's really unique about this spinner is that you can add attractans (sents and rattle beads) into the main body of the spinner and close it!

Anybody know where to find these spinners or contact this company? (I threw out the pakage a long time ago) 

or even similar products like it? 

I have searched the google and all my local fish shops. They've never heard of spinners like that. Thanks for any info in advance.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I take it nobody has even heard of them huh?

Oh well it was worth a shot.

I saw it on a fourm that died out in 1997 and when a member asked about it it said "PM sent" Sometimes they are on Ebay but they are not the colors I want.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I've heard of them, I even have some, but I got them so long ago I don't have the foggiest idea where I got them. I think it was Wal-Mart, but it may have K-Mart. Can't say I've seen them on the shelf anywhere for awhile.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I searched it on ebay, but instead of "Caliber" I put "Calibur." Even though it clearly spells it "Caliber" on the pack, I got a single result. Here is the page. http://cgi.ebay.com/CALIBUR-SPINNER-FIS ... 41566dc62c


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks guys! I wonder if any of the boxes have contact info for the company on them? These are really tough to find but they work like a charm. Too bad I lost mine to a fish when I didn't retie the knot. My twin has one and we leave it in the tackle box until we can find more.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I think I bought something like that about 5 years ago at a K-Mart. Wal*Mart probably has something similar to that as well. I know I've seen them somewhat recently. Probably not the exact brand you're looking for, but it had a bait trap in the body. It was a plastic mesh cavity, I think.

Never caught a thing on the one I bought.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Never caught a thing on the one I bought.


That is because I heard you sold your soul to Blue Fox many years ago! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

No way! I've fought way too hard to keep it. But that's a string of long stories and has nothing to do with fishing.

Blue Fox spinners sell their souls to me...for about $3!


----------

